# Blue Skies?



## crystalclear (Apr 28, 2010)

I always see these amazing photographs of the bluest skies especially around the mountains. I am just starting out with photography and my dslr and I was wondering how to get those vibrant sky photos. I love taking pictures of scenery and outdoors but the colors are never as vibrant as some I've seen. I am wondering how to get these amazing colors. What filters do you use, if you use any?

Example pulled from google images:







This picture is amazing to me at how blue the sky is and how all the colors just pop. Is this done by setting on the camera, filters, or photo editing program?

Your help will be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2010)

All of the above, but not all necessarily in the same image.

Because of the way the saturation of the blue sky varies across the image I'd say there was a Circular Polarizing Filter (CPL) on the lens when the image you posted was made.

A d-SLR set to capture images a JPEG be set to globally saturate (or de-saturate) image colors and image editing software can be used to enhance or decease all colors or specific colors.

Be careful posting images around the Internet you don't own the copyright to. Technically, it's stealing, which is also known as copyright infringement. A photographer becomes the copyright owner at the instant the shutter is released, even if it doesn't say so anywhere on the photo.

The proper way to refer others to images you don't own the copyright to, is to post a link to the image(s).


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, a circular polarizer filter can really help to get nice deep blue skies...but you must also consider the exposure and of course, the post processing.


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, sorry about posting it here. I should of known better.

thank you for the info.

I have a circular polarizer for my nikon d3000 but it was just purchased at best buy. Does this make a difference? What filter brands do you professionals reccommend?


----------



## fokker (Apr 28, 2010)

A cheap filter will still give you the same effect, it may cause loss of sharpness though. A lot of people are really adamant against cheap fitlers - personally I haven't done any comparisons so can't really say.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 29, 2010)

Top quality filters can cost hundreds of dollars....and cheap ones can be found for <$20.  

My philosophy is to avoid the cheap ones, but I don't usually splurge for the most expensive either.


----------



## mostly sunny (Apr 29, 2010)

You mean blue like this.. kinda--

I use a Circular Polarizing Filter


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 29, 2010)

:lmao:

Mostly Sunny, posted in the Blue Skies thread.


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 29, 2010)

yes blue like that!!!! amazing. my pictures never turn out like that. I have a circular polarizer filter on my lens but it is just from best buy. I don't know if that makes a difference. What brand is yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mostly sunny (Apr 29, 2010)

Crystal- I got mine at Best Buy..

My pictures don't look like that anymore.  I did something to my camera but I don't what, so my pictures don't look so vibrant.


----------

